
Calendar defragmenter launches with backing from Accel and Greylock - voxmatt
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/17/clockwise-nabs-11m-series-a-to-make-your-calendar-smarter/
======
jwb119
Great product. Amazing how much time companies waste on inefficient meetings.
Looking forward to seeing this in the wild.

~~~
voxmatt
Thanks! We built it because we had the problem!

------
yoz-y
So how does this work with regards to travel time, room availability, work
time and so on? Is the first person to "defragment" their calendar the winner?

